# Elgin bluebird



## then8j (Jan 18, 2011)

Here is a rare beautiful bike. Wish I could afford it!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ELGIN-BLUEBIRD-...aultDomain_0&hash=item4cf4922dd7#ht_500wt_922


----------



## Talewinds (Jan 18, 2011)

Ya I've been watching it just to see what it does. I love how it went from $100 to almost $4,000 in just 3 hours! It's still got lots of days to go so the price leaps will probably now calm until the final few moments of fury.


----------



## ohdeebee (Jan 19, 2011)

I can't imagine trying to track down some of the parts for this thing. This one has all the right pieces to build a beautiful bike.


----------



## slick (Jan 19, 2011)

I didn't think it would have went up this fast already! What's it worth restored?


----------



## npence (Jan 19, 2011)

I have seen Restored Bluebirds go for $15,000 before but most nice BB go for around $10,000-13,000. that bike is missing some key parts though like the headbadge worth $300, fender ornament Repops $250-$300. rear reflector, leaf spring seat $700-$1,000, Kickstand $250-$500, Pedals $250-$300. So the Bluebird on ebay is a nice start to a project but look to spend $5,000 to restore it with the correct paint and parts. and that is if you can find all the correct parts for them.


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Jan 19, 2011)

I have one restored for sale.....12500 it is stunning


----------



## then8j (Jan 19, 2011)

Can you post a picture? I know I can't afford it but love to see it


----------



## slick (Jan 19, 2011)

O. Well was thinking about bidding but since it needs all those parts? I do my own resto work so I thought I could make a couple bucks? Unless someone is stashing the parts it needs!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OldRider (Jan 25, 2011)

Hmmmmmmm that Bluebird took a dip from almost 3800 dollars to 2325 dollars, I thought auction prices went up, not down!


----------



## slick (Jan 25, 2011)

Someone retracted there bid after seeing the post npence wrote about all the parts that are missing and incorrect? LOL!


----------



## hzqw2l (Jan 25, 2011)

Looks like the one that sold last year at auction on the day of the Ann Arbor show.


----------



## halfatruck (Jan 25, 2011)

Isn't that a Cleveland Welding/Roadmaster Shockmaster on the front??


----------



## sm2501 (Jan 26, 2011)

Someones going to get a great deal on this bike I bet. I think thge seller paid something close to $5k for it after the auction fee's and added the fork and the front fender. As Nate mentioned, it will still need some parts, but a very worthy project.


----------



## npence (Jan 26, 2011)

I wasnt trying to be a spoiler but I have a blue bird I bought last year and started tracking down parts for it and it is expensive but worth every penny.


----------



## WEAKFISH (Jan 28, 2011)

Went for $4,150.00!!!


----------



## Talewinds (Jan 28, 2011)

I expected higher, most folks probably did too, but the thought of having to find and buy all those missing parts scared away a lot of people.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Feb 2, 2011)

Speaking of $4000 Elgins..This bike FINALLY sold!! http://cgi.ebay.com/1937-SEARS-ELGI...817?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a61fc3151  It feels like its been on there for YEARS


----------



## sm2501 (Feb 2, 2011)

Doesn't look sold to me.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Feb 2, 2011)

Sorry,if you look at the "ended" listings(which I was looking at),it is marked "SOLD" in green..


----------



## Talewinds (Feb 2, 2011)

In green huh? Doesn't that mean.......?


----------



## ozzmonaut (Feb 3, 2011)

That thing has been on there for quite some time. Every time I type in elgin I have to see it.


----------



## ozzmonaut (Feb 3, 2011)

I actually had to go back to ebay and type it in before I could actually believe. That's a little sad.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Feb 5, 2011)

OK...maybe not ..Its back.......If you look under "ended auctions" someone DID do a Buy It Now..?..sorry


----------

